# Millers Lab.



## photogincollege (May 11, 2009)

I know a lot of people like mpix and smug mug and such.   But I was wondering has anyone tried millers?  I've heard super rave reviews about them, but are they good enough to justify the extra cost?


----------



## dman1978 (May 11, 2009)

i have used color inc.  They are great!


----------



## KmH (May 11, 2009)

photogincollege said:


> I know a lot of people like mpix and smug mug and such. But I was wondering has anyone tried millers? I've heard super rave reviews about them, but are they good enough to justify the extra cost?


People like Mpix and SmugMug because they will print for anyone, they are consumer labs.

Since Miller's is a pro lab you'll have to submit an online application. Miller's is geared to higher volume photography (like sports and pic-a-pac) and has some sweet Art Photography products. They can also do larger prints than Mpix.
Millerslab.com

I use Miller's for a variety of products.


----------



## Big Mike (May 12, 2009)

AFAIK....Mpix is just the consumer face of Miller's.


----------

